# SSRI's and Immodium AD



## lawalsh (Jan 4, 2013)

New to the forum, but decided with my background and my persistance I was determined to find an answer for myself. And I believe I have done it and it can help.

I have a background in biomedical science, research, and marketing. I have suffered from SEVERE ibs-d (sometimes both) for 18 years and have gone through the ringer with tests, procedures, and medications.

I came from a medium sized town and none of the procedures, treatments, suggestions of relaxation or drugs helped me. I became more and more frustrated because it takes months to schedule 15-minute appointments. Long story short, I took my over-achieving to the next level and set out to find something that worked for me. I came across this article and it became the start of my success.

http://www.med.unc.edu/ibs/files/educational-gi-handouts/IBS%20and%20Antidepressants.pdf

I took the article to my GI doctor and she said she hadnt heard much about the drug and using SSRI's or tri-cyclics to help with IBS. Which basically meant to me she didnt know enough about the drug to prescribe it.

I went to a larger hospital in Milwaukee with a specific GI clinic and inquired about trying citalopram. I was amazed because she seemed to think that was a main course of treatment for her severe patients. After many phone calls, I started on 10mg a day.

I found that taking the citalopram in the morning helped me more, because I have cramping and diarrhea issues in the early morning.

Within the first 2 days I immediatly felt different, and more "secure". I had regular bowel (formed) movements for the first time in a decade. I knew I was on to something.

3 months later as I got used to the effects (and the non-existant side effects) and added a half tablet of immodium AD as well as moved up to 20 mg of citalopram (which is the "standard")

This mixture has literally changed my life. I feel in control for the first time in a long time. I have waited to feel normal for so many years and through persistence I have finally found something that works for me.

I have read these blogs for years, and for the most part felt there was good advice, but my level of severity did not connect with most posts suggesting probiotics or yoga. I have much more severe emergency/urgent ibs. I couldnt leave my house sometimes without stopping at the gas station down the street to relieve myself. It was just that BAD.

In the past I have been prescribed:

Hyosamine .375 and quick dissolve .125 mg tablets

dicyclomine 10mg/20mg/80mg

straight immodium a-d (didnt work very well by itself)

Tried:

Probiotics (probably thousands of $'s worth including align)

Relaxation (Anyone with severe IBS knows this is a joke)

Peppermint (my savior with cramping however only buys you minutes)

Too many herbs to list

I also have Celiac disease, however removing gluten from my diet did NOT help with my symptoms.

My daily regimen is waking up and taking a 20mg tablet of citalopram and 1/2 tablet of immodium AD.

This is my first time blogging, but I felt I needed to spread the work because I know the SUFFERING. This is worth checking out. Trust me.


----------



## XXXBerto55 (May 4, 2010)

I already called and got the rx but am a bit confused. You're taking a ssri and the article you reference says tcas are for diaherea and ssri are for constipation ....or am I reading wrong?


----------



## Goldfinch (Sep 9, 2012)

Interesting article but it is a little misleading. There are several classes of anti-depressants. Some have side effects that can be helpful to sufferers of IBS. The tricyclics like Elavil can help with pain and are also anti-spasmodic, which could help someone with diarrhea. The SSRI's like Celexa, which you are taking, or Prozac to name a couple do not have anti-spasmodic benefits. In fact, many people find that SSRI's have the unfortunate effect of causing diarrhea. If an anti-depressant is helpful AS an anti-depressant it makes sense that the effect on your sense of well-being would improve the symptoms of IBS, and in this way the benefits may be pain relief as well. Some people think that IBS is caused by stress, and most people agree that it certainly is stress related in that IBS causes you to be stressed and stress causes further upset. In other words it is far from simple. But I'm glad you have found a combo that works for you.


----------



## SWER (Dec 24, 2012)

Hi, when I had my first bout of ibs-d about 2.5yrs ago I was placed on a tricyclic anti-depressant - it helped for a while but never completely worked. I slept better but would still experience some anxiety. My IBS is strongly connected to anxiety and stress. I know this is not the same for everyone. A year ago I had another relapse and my dr prescribed Cilift, this worked well. Only problem with th SSRI's - in my experience - is that the anxiety and IBS symptoms become worse before getting better. When it kicks in - its worth it! Following a stressful time I had another relapse about 3 months ago. Also quite severe, it affected my work, relationships and going out. My dr prescribed Lexamil (Cipralex) - the improvement is amazing. I feel like I have my life back. The improvement happened so much quicker than in the past. Along w the meds, I hv made many lifestyle changes as well. Exercise, hobbies, sleep etc.


----------



## mommyofbandits (Feb 25, 2011)

I take an ssri and Imodium every day. Mine is severe too. Was having 12-20 bms per day. Now only having 2-3. I can leave the house now. And I rarely have to stood just anywhere immediately to use the toilet. Glad it works for you too!


----------

